# Riding in the wind?



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

What will it feel like? Like wind chill?

Basically riding in the wind will put a horse on its toes, they can't hear as well, things are blowing around and moving, smells are being pushed all over the place. Basically they expect the boogy man around each corner.

Some horses are not bothered by the wind, some are. 

I have one TWH who is a basket case in the wind, he will throw a fit, jig around, won't stand to mout, just a basic, PIA. I have others that don't even flick an ear.

Jim


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Are you worried about it being too cold? Or the horse spooking?...Or the wind being to strong to blow you off???

I don't like riding in groups when it's windy...but that's only because I can't have a conversation with anyone over the sound of the wind. I don't typically worry about my horses spooking because everytime they get me (which is few and far between) it's usually because a squirrel is barking at them or something else completely stupid!


----------



## CountyGirl12 (Mar 18, 2015)

I was just wondering if the wind would be super fast and would be blowing me all over the place lol or if it's not that bad


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I used to live where 10-20mph winds were the daily average. If the horse isn't spooky about it, you'll be fine. Be aware that plastic bags, pieces of paper and other 'monsters' may blow and move more than you're used to, so stay aware of your horse so you don't have any surprises. I might bring gloves even if you don't normally wear them though, your hands and face will get colder than normal. It will be very tough to have a conversation if you're riding in a group too.


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

We ride in the wind all the time doesn't effect our horses at all. Had 25 mile an hour winds yesterday and horses were fine,when we rode.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

CountyGirl12 said:


> I was just wondering if the wind would be super fast and would be blowing me all over the place lol or if it's not that bad


I don't think it will be that bad for you. Your biggest annoyance will probably be your hair blowing in your face. And if it is bad...hey, you will get a great workout by trying to balance


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it depends a lot on your horse and how s/he reacts to really windy weather. Mine is more relaxed on a very windy day when there's at least one other horse and rider with us. If it's really windy and we're alone, she focuses much better if we ride in the indoor arena. The wind makes it difficult for horses to hear and can make them feel a little edgy.

I agree with Sharpie about keeping an eye out for things blowing by.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think it bothers me more than my horses. The wind makes me cranky.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

59* and 22 mph winds will feel cold. Wear layers so you can remove something if you get too warm. Gloves will protect your hands.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I think it bothers me more than my horses. The wind makes me cranky.


It does me too.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I really detest riding in the wind. Mainly because my horses are spooky in the wind. But 22 mph is doable. 

I once rode my wonderful old BLM Mustang on a day with 50mph gusts. It was horrible and I would not do that on another horse. He was perfect, but the wind was awful. I would not ride either of my current horses in those conditions. 

The worst part was that my helmet had a brim and the wind was jerking my helmet all around and giving me a headache. I finally had to take the brim off and tie it to my saddle. 

But generally, on windy and cold days I stay home. Wind in summer is better than wind in the winter. I hate wind chill!


----------

